# Wall decals!!!



## Lindavald (Jun 4, 2012)

So I really want to make my own  wall decals  to stick onto my walls...is there any kind of paper I can get to make the wall decals?
Or somewhere I can go
that will make them for me??


----------



## jemshkoj (May 18, 2012)

Contact paper might work. Check with any printing shop, if they don't do it maybe they can tell you who will.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Google wall stenciles, there's hundreds of site that have thousands of stock items and some will custom make them for you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There will be large output graphic suppliers in your area including blueprint shops, copy shops serving graphic arts trades, Kinko's, Fast Signs and probably independents. They can provide you with everything from vinyl cutouts and silhouettes to four color process decals and stickers. Material is usually sold by the width of the material times the length off the role you use. The thickness of the material you want and the amount of UV protection you need or desire will also impact cost. Think ahead as to what kind of adhesive you want.

Call ahead to know what to submit to them in terms of physical or computer artwork files.

As mentioned, there are lots of companies out there selling stock wall decals and stickers.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

There are already tons of places that sell wall decals - is there a specific artwork of yours you are looking to use? If so check your local copy shops for pricing and the possibility of transferring pieces to a wall decal. It might be quite expensive though. Are you definitely looking to make the art a wall sticker? There are a lot of print places that will put your artwork on canvasses which is pretty neat.


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you happen to own your own photo printer? There is a product called Photo Tex.
I actually bought a small box to check it out. I'm going to print one of my images (I'm a pro art photographer) and stick it to one of the walls leading to my studio in the basement. 
Here is a Youtube video that will show you how it works.
The nice thing is you can pull it off the wall anytime with no damage or glue stuck to your wall. Kinda like the old kids creative toy from the 50/60's called Colorforms in the way it goes on and comes up, but this is actual material.

I can't seem to get it to embed here on this forum :-/ so here is the link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDT4EgK7urQ


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

I am suggesting you to use the sheets inspite of using paper. Because paper will leave the wall after sometime due to bad effect of rain and weather


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

hi,
You can make wall decals of your own by using contact papers of different types available in marketplace, like designer or made of fabric. You can also made them using some software such as Photoshop, coral draw or through scanner.
:thumbup:


----------



## lamonique (Feb 4, 2014)

I usually cut decals into overhead paper and then stencil them onto the wall


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Your best bet is to buy a house that already has them on the walls, to save you the time and trouble. These can even be customized. For example, I bought a house with a stencil of "Love Begins at Home"

I removed the letters "Love", "ins" and "Ho", for my own custom look.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

You can also make use of dig doing large-scale art. It is being usually a pain to paint and then paint to cover-up your awesome paint. You can also use a good contact paper.


----------



## focusmount (Jul 16, 2014)

do you ever search on the ebay ? 
maybe you can try it.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

This thread is two years old. 

And Linda hasn't been back since she first posted.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

*simple living*

I think use a photo frame wall clock will make your house be looks unique .
Photo Frame Wall Clockhttp://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

